# ka24de(altima)maf on ga16det



## dinosmash (Aug 10, 2005)

im bulding a ga16det.im getting 370 injectors and jwt ecu.i know some of you run 240sx maf.these cars are hard to find in boneyards up north .there are 9 billion altimas with the ka24de engine.can i use this maf instead on my 95 200sx turbo motor with the jwt ecu?
thanks
jay


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

dinosmash said:


> im bulding a ga16det.im getting 370 injectors and jwt ecu.i know some of you run 240sx maf.these cars are hard to find in boneyards up north .there are 9 billion altimas with the ka24de engine.can i use this maf instead on my 95 200sx turbo motor with the jwt ecu?
> thanks
> jay


wont work..........


----------



## dinosmash (Aug 10, 2005)

*what year 240 sx will work*

does it have to be a ka24de or will a sohc 240 work?
thanks


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

dinosmash said:


> does it have to be a ka24de or will a sohc 240 work?
> thanks


95 and up 240sx dohc


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

do yourself a favor, just go wit turbo cams, ecu, cobra maf, and 50lb injectors. you'll have a better cushion for power and reliability and won't have the consern of maxing them out.. good up to about 18psi.


----------

